# Agility update on my dogs



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

I haven't posted anything agility related in a month, so here's an update.

Pimg continues to run hard, clean, and fast. We're about 1.5 trials away from cleaning up Level 4 for CPE. She's progressed into Level 5 in Wildcard and Fullhouse, and is two runs away from her 8 required Standard runs for Level 4. I still find it annoyingly frustrating to get people to record our runs, so I don't have video of every run from our last trial. Here's what I managed to get though. This was from last weekend-



First place in all 8 runs
Q in 7 of the runs
First place in Level in all 8 runs (I'll have to double check, but she potentially got first in the entire Class as well.)
5.45yps fastest velocity





Since Pimg cut it pretty close on her a-frame contact at the trial, I've decided to revisit some running a-frame training. It was a good reason to finally get my a-frame setup for the summer as well. Last night we worked on some running a-frame drills:






Jinks is also coming along nicely. We've been going to puppy agility class, of course. He hasn't quite decided that he really likes the "thinking" games yet (like agility). He's more about running around crazy like; I am sure with maturity he'll come around. But he has a pretty good work ethic and does pretty well. Here's a video I recorded last night since we skipped class:





Non-agility related, he just finished up tracking class and did really well there. He figured out the concept of using his nose pretty quickly and followed the track well. Here's video taken after the end of the last class:





And I took Jinks to a local disc dog club playdate last weekend. As I think I've said here in the past, Jinks is _really_ into his frisbees! We've been working basic disc dog skills like "go around," rollers, basic catching, tugging the frisbee, starting leg weaving, jumping over my leg, etc. The club was pretty impressed and told me he's actually completely ready for Novice level disc dog competition. I signed him up for his first disc competition at the end of the month! Crazy!! I don't have any recent video of him playing disc. It's hard to get video of that without a camera person...


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I'm not 100% sure what I am looking at but it looked great to me. Nice job. I do think agility is probably the most demanding sport on a handler.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

mycobraracr said:


> I'm not 100% sure what I am looking at but it looked great to me. Nice job. I do think agility is probably the most demanding sport on a handler.


My knees agree with you.  Thanks!


----------



## Merciel (Apr 25, 2013)

Congrats on those trial results -- that's really impressive!


----------



## BoTaBe (May 2, 2013)

Wow, congratulations! Great results! And great runs!! 
Jinks is also doing really well! Is it a Malinois(mix)?


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

BoTaBe said:


> Wow, congratulations! Great results! And great runs!!
> Jinks is also doing really well! Is it a Malinois(mix)?


Yes, he's probably a Mal x GSD mix.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## KristiM (Oct 18, 2011)

Nice runs! You two are an awesome team, that kind of consistency is amazing. Looks like the pup is coming along well  Disc looks like so much fun! I am thinking of getting into it with my next dog, I love all the cool tricks, I just need to get way better at throwing a frisbee (and overcome my phobia of ACL tears.) 

I hear ya on trying to get people to video for you. I always feel like such a pain in the butt asking people. I really hope I can find people to video for me this weekend at regionals!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

How lucky are your dogs to have you ???


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> How lucky are your dogs to have you ???


I don't know, but I'd like to think they are pretty lucky. I'm sure I do better than some people, but also probably look pretty lazy compared to others.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> How lucky are your dogs to have you ???


I think the exact same thing, too! 
Sheilah


----------

